

Ask HN: What's the name of this new kind of university? - yeonhoyoon

Not long ago on HN, I saw a website of an organization building a new kind of university, where students would take lectures online and live in groups at dorms spread across the world.
I can't remember the name of it. Does anyone know?  
Thanks.
======
yeonhoyoon
found it. it was <http://www.minervaproject.com/>

